# Where to get glass jugs?



## karrlot (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm looking for ideas on where I can get 1 or 2 gallon glass jugs? I'm going to try a local dairy that sells milk in glass to see if they have gallon jugs.

Any other ideas? I can't find or even think of where to get 2 gallon glass jugs?


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 11, 2012)

I haven't seen 2-gallon glass jugs, but the 1-gallon jugs are normally sold at the local homebrew stores or the online ones like finevinewines.com and northernbrewer.com.


----------



## blackfin1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I know Midwest supplies has 1 gallon glass jugs. 
Sal


----------



## Duster (Aug 11, 2012)

CVS drug store, not sure if there is one in your area or not, sells cheap wine in one gallon jugs. About 10 buck a gallon. you can get the empty's cheaper but if you figuar about 3 bucks for the jug that makes the wine about 7 bucks a gallon.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 11, 2012)

We have them, on sale now with "Dog Days" coupon.
Single bottles: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_28&product_id=20

or by the case of 4: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_28&product_id=210

We include the caps, others charge you for them.

Have not seen anything 2 gallon in years, but we have 3 gallon carboys: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_28&product_id=189


----------



## karrlot (Aug 11, 2012)

I just got back from the grocery store. They have a water filter machine where you can buy jugs and fill them up with water (like for your water dispenser). They have two, three, four, and five gallon jugs. Has anyone used these plastic jugs for a carboy?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm with Duster. I can buy an empty 1 gallon jug from my LHBS foir $10 or a 1 gallon jug full of Gallo wine for $13. You can use plastic jugs as carboys, as long as they are the appropriate food grade plastic.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 11, 2012)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> I'm with Duster. I can buy an empty 1 gallon jug from my LHBS foir $10 or a 1 gallon jug full of Gallo wine for $13. You can use plastic jugs as carboys, as long as they are the appropriate food grade plastic.



:< $4.99 here, and I cringe when I ring one up, but for what I pay for them thats what it comes out to. 
I too have sent people to my old liquor store for a jug of Gallo for $9.99


----------



## cpfan (Aug 11, 2012)

karrlot said:


> I just got back from the grocery store. They have a water filter machine where you can buy jugs and fill them up with water (like for your water dispenser). They have two, three, four, and five gallon jugs. Has anyone used these plastic jugs for a carboy?


Yes people have used them. There are lots of threads to read on the 5 US gallon ones. Personally I won't use them. One reason is that I usually make 6 US gallon kits. Another is that they are made to hold water not alcohol. IMO, food grade doesn`t mean alcohol grade.

Steve


----------



## Julie (Aug 11, 2012)

cpfan said:


> ....... IMO, food grade doesn`t mean alcohol grade.
> 
> Steve


 
I agree, food grade buckets for a primary are one thing but to age wine in a plastic bottle, well I would not be comfortable doing it.


----------

